# New theory is a possible tie-in to mudflood theory?



## Bald Eagle (Feb 13, 2021)

So, I came across a link to this over at Pocketnet.app, and it occurred to me (from the part I watched) that this could tie in to mudfloods, why they occur, where such a huge amount of mud comes from all of a sudden, resets, and coupled with the intermediate axis theorem / Dzhanibekov effect and Graham Hancock's assertion that the Earth has flipped 90-deg in the past due to accumulation of ice at the poles, could provide (yet another) explanation of why resets occur, why civilizations suddenly cease to exist, and many other things.

Series 4, Part 5H, Governments Cave building mistake & DARPAs tunnel contest & what it really means

He's got a LOT of videos posted, and I haven't had a chance to watch more than one - but he does seem to at least be organized, coherent, and provide what at first glance seems to be honest/real evidence in support of some of his theories/deductions/assertions (government correspondence, etc).


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 14, 2021)

Bald Eagle said:


> So, I came across a link to this over at Pocketnet.app, and it occurred to me (from the part I watched) that this could tie in to mudfloods, why they occur, where such a huge amount of mud comes from all of a sudden, resets, and coupled with the intermediate axis theorem / Dzhanibekov effect and Graham Hancock's assertion that the Earth has flipped 90-deg in the past due to accumulation of ice at the poles, could provide (yet another) explanation of why resets occur, why civilizations suddenly cease to exist, and many other things.
> 
> Series 4, Part 5H, Governments Cave building mistake & DARPAs tunnel contest & what it really means
> 
> He's got a LOT of videos posted, and I haven't had a chance to watch more than one - but he does seem to at least be organized, coherent, and provide what at first glance seems to be honest/real evidence in support of some of his theories/deductions/assertions (government correspondence, etc).


I realize many otherwise awake people still cling to the globe model universe and I can still find value otherwise if it is there. But to believe in the moon landing? That's a credibility mark.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 15, 2021)

The amount of force needed to "flip" the earth is beyond the ability by a hundred trillion times of ice or more to accomplish.  The weight of ice is miniscule compared to the earth.  Since the ice is on top of the "rotating earth" TM   it does not have the centripedal force of the spinning center of the globe then its force would even be less.  Such a thing would be a mathematical impossibility!  Velikovsky was attacked for suggesting this.  It's amazing that this idea is brought up over and over again as if it has any validity.  The same invalid ideas are recycled over and over again as if there is no other possibilities. The youtube channel suspicious observer just suggested the physical pole flip model  which makes me think it is disinformation by an alphabet group. I am tired of refuting old bad ideas presented as some new insight.  Of course the magnetic poles flip during a magnetic reversal but the stationary earth does not move.  The poles can wander as it is doing now and can have instabilities in the field.  Dzhanibekov effect is not applicable to a stationary earth and the clips showing a wing nut reversing "in space aboard a real orbiting spacecraft" TM is an interesting effect but is not applicable here.   My question is "What are they hiding?"
 Ok I decided to watch the video that I knew was disinformation.  First of all the astronots did not go to the moon.  The "moon rocks" TM were collected in Antarctica on an expedition before the "Apollo landings" TM.  So the "solar flare" glazed the moon rocks so like the "Carrington Event" TM  they are promoting a particular meme called "Solar Flares Destruction" TM.  The Diebold NASA agents are promoting an asteroid/meteor scenario and or the solar flare meme.  They want you to think that if a big explosion happens that its a giant meteor did it.  BTW  observatory stations  all over the world have been closed down by Covert 19(84) while government agencies such as NeverAStraightAnswer have been promoting  asteroids are grazing our planet and about to hit!  Really, you have to be in a comatose state not to see deception. Next its underground tunnels. Wow TM. Now he talks about the "super nova of the sun" TM which is going to cause an ice age with thousands of feet of ice on the roof of your car instantaneously!  Make sure you have your ice scrapper handy.  Oh no its going to take 300-400 years for the ice to melt if your in a cave so buy extra ice scrapers. He says we are going towards fascism. OK I agree with him. The government is planning emergency action in all areas kind of like the Covert 19(84) emergency.  If this guy was right about the solar flare they wouldn't allow him to broadcast, hell if you say vitamin D is more effective than the flu shot you get banned in social media!  Something is going to happen but its not what he says.   I must say that there is a  foreboding feeling I get lately about the nature of this false reality matrix.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 16, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> The amount of force needed to "flip" the earth is beyond the ability by a hundred trillion times of ice or more to accomplish.  The weight of ice is miniscule compared to the earth.  Since the ice is on top of the "rotating earth" TM   it does not have the centripedal force of the spinning center of the globe then its force would even be less.  Such a thing would be a mathematical impossibility!  Velikovsky was attacked for suggesting this.  It's amazing that this idea is brought up over and over again as if it has any validity.  The same invalid ideas are recycled over and over again as if there is no other possibilities. The youtube channel suspicious observer just suggested the physical pole flip model  which makes me think it is disinformation by an alphabet group. I am tired of refuting old bad ideas presented as some new insight.  Of course the magnetic poles flip during a magnetic reversal but the stationary earth does not move.  The poles can wander as it is doing now and can have instabilities in the field.  Dzhanibekov effect is not applicable to a stationary earth and the clips showing a wing nut reversing "in space aboard a real orbiting spacecraft" TM is an interesting effect but is not applicable here.   My question is "What are they hiding?"
> Ok I decided to watch the video that I knew was disinformation.  First of all the astronots did not go to the moon.  The "moon rocks" TM were collected in Antarctica on an expedition before the "Apollo landings" TM.  So the "solar flare" glazed the moon rocks so like the "Carrington Event" TM  they are promoting a particular meme called "Solar Flares Destruction" TM.  The Diebold NASA agents are promoting an asteroid/meteor scenario and or the solar flare meme.  They want you to think that if a big explosion happens that its a giant meteor did it.  BTW  observatory stations  all over the world have been closed down by Covert 19(84) while government agencies such as NeverAStraightAnswer have been promoting  asteroids are grazing our planet and about to hit!  Really, you have to be in a comatose state not to see deception. Next its underground tunnels. Wow TM. Now he talks about the "super nova of the sun" TM which is going to cause an ice age with thousands of feet of ice on the roof of your car instantaneously!  Make sure you have your ice scrapper handy.  Oh no its going to take 300-400 years for the ice to melt if your in a cave so buy extra ice scrapers. He says we are going towards fascism. OK I agree with him. The government is planning emergency action in all areas kind of like the Covert 19(84) emergency.  If this guy was right about the solar flare they wouldn't allow him to broadcast, hell if you say vitamin D is more effective than the flu shot you get banned in social media!  Something is going to happen but its not what he says.   I must say that there is a  foreboding feeling I get lately about the nature of this false reality matrix.


I think we are all tired. Good points.


----------



## Scoobamang (Apr 13, 2022)

Bald eagle, you may be right,  but by accident. If you read Ben Franklin's scientific papers he lays it all out quite nicely. 

The spinning of the earth, just as with a twirling ball of pizza dough, causes it to be 15 miles (I think) longer around the belt line so to speak, than vertically or north to south. 

Rain falls from the sky with a positive electric charge. The vapor that turns into snow as it is sucked to the cooler north and south contains the charge and, accumulating over the centuries or millenia builds a huge store of electric at the poles which, lacking the fluidity of water through which it is able to flow, is unable to escape the caps of ice, which is an insulator. 

Every now and then the sun in one of its ornery states throws out a flare, CME, etc., which upon encountering the field of earth concentrated at the poles, proceeds to flip the planet or otherwise cause the chaos you see on a smaller scale between 2 positively charged magnets being forced together. 

The 15 mile differential then causes what was underwater to be risen above it,  and what was above the water to be submerged, hence all these inundated civilization ruins they keep finding and seashells at mountaintops, etc. 

ALSO, this provides in my opinion the most satisfying explanation for Noah and the omnipresence in all cultural myths of a great flood.

Couldn't make it up! Shame he's best known for being the artist's model on the 100 dollar bill!


----------



## Goddo.F (Apr 13, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> The amount of force needed to "flip" the earth is beyond the ability by a hundred trillion times of ice or more to accomplish.  The weight of ice is miniscule compared to the earth.  Since the ice is on top of the "rotating earth" TM   it does not have the centripedal force of the spinning center of the globe then its force would even be less.  Such a thing would be a mathematical impossibility!  Velikovsky was attacked for suggesting this.  It's amazing that this idea is brought up over and over again as if it has any validity.  The same invalid ideas are recycled over and over again as if there is no other possibilities. The youtube channel suspicious observer just suggested the physical pole flip model  which makes me think it is disinformation by an alphabet group. I am tired of refuting old bad ideas presented as some new insight.  Of course the magnetic poles flip during a magnetic reversal but the stationary earth does not move.  The poles can wander as it is doing now and can have instabilities in the field.  Dzhanibekov effect is not applicable to a stationary earth and the clips showing a wing nut reversing "in space aboard a real orbiting spacecraft" TM is an interesting effect but is not applicable here.   My question is "What are they hiding?"
> Ok I decided to watch the video that I knew was disinformation.  First of all the astronots did not go to the moon.  The "moon rocks" TM were collected in Antarctica on an expedition before the "Apollo landings" TM.  So the "solar flare" glazed the moon rocks so like the "Carrington Event" TM  they are promoting a particular meme called "Solar Flares Destruction" TM.  The Diebold NASA agents are promoting an asteroid/meteor scenario and or the solar flare meme.  They want you to think that if a big explosion happens that its a giant meteor did it.  BTW  observatory stations  all over the world have been closed down by Covert 19(84) while government agencies such as NeverAStraightAnswer have been promoting  asteroids are grazing our planet and about to hit!  Really, you have to be in a comatose state not to see deception. Next its underground tunnels. Wow TM. Now he talks about the "super nova of the sun" TM which is going to cause an ice age with thousands of feet of ice on the roof of your car instantaneously!  Make sure you have your ice scrapper handy.  Oh no its going to take 300-400 years for the ice to melt if your in a cave so buy extra ice scrapers. He says we are going towards fascism. OK I agree with him. The government is planning emergency action in all areas kind of like the Covert 19(84) emergency.  If this guy was right about the solar flare they wouldn't allow him to broadcast, hell if you say vitamin D is more effective than the flu shot you get banned in social media!  Something is going to happen but its not what he says.   I must say that there is a  foreboding feeling I get lately about the nature of this false reality matrix.


Of course the 'flipping' of the poles is not a physical inversion of the earth (globe). This has to do with the magnetic poles.  I include a more detailed link below:
https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/...ly-as-never-before-precursor-to-a-pole-shift/




Mud left behind after flooding increases risks of SDSs in Khuzestan​April 10, 2019 - 11:48

Mud left behind after flooding increases risks of SDSs in Khuzestan

Recent localized 'mudflood' in Iran


----------

